# Placement of Hsu VTF-15H options with unique variables



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

I am in process of getting HT space set up, but won't be a dedicated area. I will be likely getting Hsu's VTF-15H sub, and need help with placement decision. I have attached a crude layout showing the placement options.

I can place it in a corner, or along the front wall somewhere (box '#1'). But, as you see, the listening area up front opens up to a 940 cubic ft 'landing area' from when you come down the basement stairs. I'm afraid if I place up front, some of the effect with be lost easier to that area. Also, it'll end up sharing a 15A circuit with Outlaw 7125 amp (125wpcx7). VTF-15H has outlet requirement of 3.6 amps.

On the other hand, I can place the sub in spot '#2' closer to the listening area, and it would also be past the landing area. This spot could also have a dedicated 20A circuit (other side of wall is unfinished, and just happened to have a 20A circuit not being used that I can put on HT side). If I go this route, though, I'd need to run the cable for the sub through the ceiling, and joists run perpendicular to the run. Debated running cable on outside, but just don't like that idea, whether it's using raceways or whatever.

I guess I could get everything set up and temporarily run sub cable outside and see how it goes, but would at least like an idea now going forward of what makes the most sense. Also, guy doing electrical and running HDMI to projector will be out soon, and may as well do all the work at once.

Thanks for any input, thoughts, etc. Site has already been a huge help in other areas.

Dustin


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dustin,

TBH, it is going to be hard to make a suggestion on the best place - each room is different. My best suggestion - make a cable long enough to put the sub at your listening position and do the sub crawl test. That will keep you from having to move it around a lot and allow you to determine the location that gives you the best result.

Good luck!


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Dustin,
> 
> TBH, it is going to be hard to make a suggestion on the best place - each room is different. My best suggestion - make a cable long enough to put the sub at your listening position and do the sub crawl test. That will keep you from having to move it around a lot and allow you to determine the location that gives you the best result.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. I am hoping front wall placement will work out fine...acceptable at least, if not optimal. Save a lot of work getting the cable to the sub otherwise. 

Dustin


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Corner placement will give you the most output but will also excite the most standing waves in the room. Our member bpape can give you some good ideas. You may also wish to post your drawing on Hsu's forum - they of course are very familiar with the design of their subs and can offer additional placement advice.

All that said, every room is indeed different and experimentation with placement (as well as crossover frequency) is the key to getting the best performance. If possible, consider putting bass traps in the room - that will help quite a bit in getting the smoothest frequency response and best transient response from the sub. Lots of good info here at HTS about building your own. Or, GIK Acoustics makes great traps if you prefer to buy them already made. I have their Monster Traps in my HT and they perform very well.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Corner placement will give you the most output but will also excite the most standing waves in the room. Our member bpape can give you some good ideas. You may also wish to post your drawing on Hsu's forum - they of course are very familiar with the design of their subs and can offer additional placement advice.
> 
> All that said, every room is indeed different and experimentation with placement (as well as crossover frequency) is the key to getting the best performance. If possible, consider putting bass traps in the room - that will help quite a bit in getting the smoothest frequency response and best transient response from the sub. Lots of good info here at HTS about building your own. Or, GIK Acoustics makes great traps if you prefer to buy them already made. I have their Monster Traps in my HT and they perform very well.


Thanks, going to Hsu forum is a good idea. Didn't know they had one. I think as it stands now, front wall corner placement may make the most sense given I'd be looking at opening up walls and ceiling and drilling through joists for the side placement. I'll still have some flexibility placing it down the one wall a bit, too. If someone by now had said, 'Well worth the time and effort to put in position #2', then it'd be more compelling. Esp if I can use the traps for standing waves, deadening, etc. I saw some site for DIY panels with fabric and insulation that seems pretty easy. WAF will be factor, of course, to certain degree.

Will I have any issues running it and amp off same 15 amp circuit? Max watts is 430 and 1440, respectively. Putting them at around 16 amps max draw?? Not exactly sure what a system normally pulls during, say, an intense action sequence at reasonable levels?

Thanks.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I prefer front wall placement for subs. Below 80Hz is supposed to be non-directional, but I always think I can hear the sub if it is along the side or rear wall.

I would not worry about the 15amp circuit. Remember that the power drawn by the sub depends on its volume at any given time. A circuit breaker operates on somewhat of a time average, unless you have a short circuit when it will operate quickly. The average power for the sub really won't be that high unless your favorite "song" is one note played at max volume. I have 4 Hsu ULS-15s in my HT, two 15A circuits with two on each. Even at ear splitting volume the circuit breakers have not operated.

Here is the website for Hsu's forum:

http://forum.hsuresearch.com/


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> I prefer front wall placement for subs. Below 80Hz is supposed to be non-directional, but I always think I can hear the sub if it is along the side or rear wall.
> 
> I would not worry about the 15amp circuit. Remember that the power drawn by the sub depends on its volume at any given time. A circuit breaker operates on somewhat of a time average, unless you have a short circuit when it will operate quickly. The average power for the sub really won't be that high unless your favorite "song" is one note played at max volume. I have 4 Hsu ULS-15s in my HT, two 15A circuits with two on each. Even at ear splitting volume the circuit breakers have not operated.
> 
> ...


Good deal..thanks for the help and the link as well.


----------

